# looking for bottles



## LoneTreeFarms (Aug 15, 2012)

my stash of wine bottles is starting to get dangerously low. just wondering if anyone around here was looking to offload some in the central iowa area.

thanks

ben


----------



## s0615353 (Aug 15, 2012)

The majority of my wine bottles come from a bar that is close to my house. The bartenders are usually happy to give them up as long as you give them a finished bottle every now and again . Unfortunately I live nowhere near Iowa so I can not help you.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2012)

I wish you lived near me. I just talked to another winery that had 25 cases of rinsed out bottles he couldn't give away and sent them for recycling.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 15, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I wish you lived near me. I just talked to another winery that had 25 cases of rinsed out bottles he couldn't give away and sent them for recycling.



Ugh! Didn't think about this, but I guess wineries don't reuse their bottles. Is that true? I think I need to hit up some local tasting rooms.


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 21, 2012)

I check Craig's List regularly. I also have two wineries that save bottles for me whenever I need them (mostly green/brown/mixed colors). Being short on clear bottles, I did a quick check on Craig's List the other day, made a phone call, and the next day I picked up 200+ clear bottles for $40 from a lady who tends bar at the annual Renaisance Festival each year. She carts off with the empties, but can never use them all herself. She's my new source for clear bottles.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Aug 22, 2012)

i found a winery nearby that usually sends them off to the redemption center. i was able to get about 3 cases from him. not as many as i was hoping for but it bumped by stash up off of E. runningwolf i wish i was closer that would have been a nice score!


----------



## saramc (Aug 22, 2012)

Some states have laws that require all wine bottles emptied in commercial establishments to be broken and sent for recycling...I seem to recall PA is one of those states. It is my understanding that wineries are not supposed to recycle their used bottles, unless they have been sent thru a certified "reconditioning" i.e. cleaning process. California has a huge "used wine bottle" cleaning facility and if you are in the area you can purchase bottles from them for a lot less. Wineries in CA typically have contracts with this facility to "remove labels, wash, sanitize, and box" all the bottles they send to them. Takes recycling to a whole new level!!

I would consider placing a "want" ad on the FreeCycle group that serves your area, and check Craigslist and even place an ad there, and definitely pick up the phone and make calls to wineries/restaurants/bars in your area. I have a local restaurant that saves bottles for me. I provided a large Rubbermaid bin with a laminated sheet with my contact info; they rinse the bottles for me and call me when the bin is full. Also, if you work somewhere and are able to--get the word out that you would gladly accept empty RINSED wine bottles from anyone that wants to drop any off for you, even accept as few as one (because they do add up).


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 22, 2012)

Interesting topic, I struggled with this for a short time as well, luckily I come from a large family of wine drinkers, and just had them collect for awhile. The down side is when you get TOO many bottles and can't fill as quick as you get them. If you know people that drink wine make them a trade, 10 or 15 empty RINSED bottles for a bottle of your home made wine, thats where I started.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Aug 22, 2012)

tried the freecycle group, that was a bust, apparently were not as green here in iowa as we'd like to be. but thank you all for the input, these are some great ideas to keep the bottles coming in.


----------



## robie (Aug 22, 2012)

I had all my friends (most are wine drinkers) save bottles for me until I had so many I had to say stop.


----------



## Dend78 (Aug 28, 2012)

here is a thought, im sure you have a transfer station nearby they are all around normally the guys there have no issues with you going into the recycle side and grabbing a some. take em home and clean em up little elbow grease and you have an unlimited supply of bottles that just need to be cleaned. they generally have a plethora of clear bottles at that, which is much better than 0.80 per bottle IMO.


----------



## Stefani (Aug 28, 2012)

I once went on craigslist and someone had cases of bottles. She had five cases of empty bottles. Out of courtesy, I gave her a bottle of wine for each case. She had recently asked me if I needed more. She must have liked the wine I gave her. LOL


----------



## spaniel (Sep 1, 2012)

When I used to go through a LOT of bottles, I had a couple bars and restaurants I knew of that had recycling bins out with the trash where the bottles went. They did not care if people took them so we figured out what day the truck came, and would go the night before when the bins were fill and typically score 50-75 bottles at a time. 

I have a good supply now and go through less, so I simply have a few friends save them up for me.


----------

